# flink salt spreader HELP PLEASE...



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Hello finally just picked up a flink v box. no info provided on the unit. So i need some help. Anyone know where i can get parts? also need the in cab controlls for the unit. dont have those eigther.... please help... who makes flink now? or is it like another model where the parts will work? i think the the model is a LMC5H? it is a 8' model to fit my 2500hd. please help me.... i am desperate for some information


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

flink still makes flink.they are partnered with a company called baker.give them a call (815) 673-4321 or email them at [email protected].i have one of there plows and a tailgate unit.the plow is 20 years old.its there 3 trip mold board design which they no longer make.i think they only make full trip and a trip edge that breaks into 3 blade sections.they make some great equipment.good luck


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

I think you could get a buyers cab unit to work.

http://www.centralparts.com/ has them just not listed on their web site.

They should also have parts for it.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

US Municipal supply in Pensylvania is a Flink dealer. If you need the # I can get it for you when I go back to the office.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

i would think any controller should work. we have hendersons, iceoways and airflos and the trucks control unit have three things in common. Ignition, throttle/choke control, conveyor/spinner engagement (some with a double throw switch for blast). You would just have to fix the wiring harness to make it work for the flink.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

thank you for the info everyone... got the unit to work by puting 12volts to the right wires... not the proper way to work but it will get me trough this snow i think.. also the model is a LMC6A looks like an old unit... couldnt find any info on it and flink is closed till monday..


----------

